# windows xpsp2??



## jackpot316 (May 16, 2004)

Has anyone gave the new xpsp2 a try yet and if so how is it. would love to know before i install it.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

jackpot316 said:


> Has anyone gave the new xpsp2 a try yet and if so how is it. would love to know before i install it.


I have tried it on one system and no problems reported so far. and just to note there are three critical updates for sp2 already. It has a built in popupblocker for IE and is more secure all around which is an improvement and should help.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

still only beta been running for about a year with no problems,expected realease date is now the end of july


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I should also note one of the changes is an extensive list of restricted sites built it ..


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

I have tried service pack 2 with generally no problems, but dont be too hasty to install it. It can be very buggy (every system is different).


----------



## cultavix (Dec 31, 2003)

I just love all the new Security Enhancements as well as the great new interface for the WiFi Connections.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

I have been running SP2 for 3 months now, I had an initial problem in the security center, regarding not recognising a third party firewall on boot, but that appears to have been sorted.

The pop up stopper is VERY aggressive, stopping things that the google toolbar didn't catch

All in all though, very stable and it IS nice to M$ taking security a little more seriously


----------



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

When is the official launch for SP2 (i dont like to install beta microsoft things those two words are forboding danger)


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Can you turn off the popup stopper? I heard on another forum this might be an issue.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

end of july was the last date,but rc2 still has not come out so that date will probably go into august
ps. 
you can turn it off,there are also a number of other settings similar to opera popup blocker


----------



## rrtch70 (May 26, 2004)

I have also been running it for about 2 mnths now and no issues yet real nice job from Microsoft


----------



## jephree (Jul 4, 2004)

found this on another forum:

http://www.thatcomputerguy.us/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=81

looks good to me :up:


----------



## indiandan (Jul 19, 2004)

i install xpsp2rc2 havent had any problems with it. my computer is amd 2500 with 762 mb of ddr.2 hard drive 60gig and 30 gig.i dont usally recommemed to any one unless you are a advanced user.but it seem to be working well for me :up:


----------

